# ld33 problems



## mrsanderson (Apr 13, 2016)

Hellow,

I am Sander and I made a amplifier with the tda2003.
now, I am using the bluetooth module krc-86B, this needs a power supply of 3.3V, now i use the ld33, but without the capacitors 10yF and 100nF, there is a high tone that comes from my bleutooth module, i do not know how many hz. it are but it is annoing, could this be because the capacitors arent set on the in and output or would this be the problem of my module 

greatings, Sander (sorry for the bad spelling, I am dutch)


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course it is because the capacitors are absent. the 100nf in particular is there to prevent this. I don't understand why you are even asking this question given that you have deliberately left out components detailed in a circuit design. It is like building a car then asking why the ride is so rough when you have not put tyres on the rims as the construction requires


----------



## mrsanderson (Apr 13, 2016)

Haha, that's true, i'm sorry but thank you for your answer!


----------

